# style warrior babyyyy!



## mzreyes (May 27, 2009)

omg I LOVE this collection! Here's what I looked like when I freelanced at walnut creek. Got to work with thee lovely ktinagapay! 











in the stockroom with ktinagapay





with regional trainer (I hope I got that right?), Jessica and my strawberries and cream from starbucks because I don't do coffee!





face..
MUFE powder and foundation
studio finish concealor
msfn dark
margin blush

eyes..
bare canvas paint
solar bits.. not bronzescape, the darker one. I forgot the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vibrant grape e/s
night manuver e/s (I almost want to return it because it looks too much like mystery, which I already have. I honestly don't think the sparkles in it made a difference)
carbon e/s
llama e/s
vanilla e/s
35? lashes
some corner lashes I got from sallys, trimmed and put on my lower lashes

lips..
shiseido lip liner in chestnut brown
sunsational l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I looooooooove it!











face..
MUFE powder and foundation
studio finish concealor
msfn dark
sweet william b/c
finishing powder

eyes..
bare canvas paint
vanilla pigment
plum dressing e/s
sketch e/s
signed sealed e/s

lips..
pink plaid l/s
fierce and fabulous l/g

Check out my tutorial for this one! It's called "Fierce and Fabulous"









face..
MUFE powder and foundation
studio finish concealor
msfn dark
sweet william b/c
loose beauty powder in natural flare

eyes..
bare canvas paint
vanilla pigment
indian ink e/s
plum dressing e/s
firespot e/s
llama e/s
vanilla e/s

lips..
velvetella l/p
up the amp l/s
fierce and fabulous l/g


----------



## MissBrittB87 (May 27, 2009)

I love it! You did a great job, So pretty! Your hair is gorgeous too! hehe


----------



## Tia (May 27, 2009)

Very fierce!


----------



## Brie (May 27, 2009)

HOT HOT HOT as usual!!!!!


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (May 27, 2009)

Gorgeous...all Of Them!


----------



## florabundance (May 27, 2009)

amazing job as alwayysss


----------



## joey444 (May 27, 2009)

Love UTA on you!! Can't wait to check out the tutorial...


----------



## siemenss (May 27, 2009)

great looks love ! them all


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 27, 2009)

Hot hot hot!


----------



## n_c (May 27, 2009)

Dude can you be anymore amazing?!?!?

I love all your work


----------



## User93 (May 27, 2009)

this is gooorgeous


----------



## claralikesguts (May 27, 2009)

omg all are absolutely beautiful! as usual of course


----------



## ClaireAvril (May 27, 2009)

Hotness as usual..
If only i could get into one of those stock rooms.. MMmm


----------



## ABB113 (May 27, 2009)

Great looks!


----------



## bsquared (May 27, 2009)

love them all! especially the lip color in the last pics!


----------



## PreciousOne (May 27, 2009)

Off to the tutorial section!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bsquared* 

 
_love them all! especially the lip color in the last pics!_

 
I have to agree. 
I have Up The Amp and I'm gonna try this combo. You look so fierce. MEOW!!!!!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 27, 2009)

love those looks..and your hair is pretty damn awesome


----------



## Liz2286 (May 27, 2009)

I love all the looks! I especially like the third look because you used firespot e/s. I have it and I've been looking for ways to use it. I love it with the purple...definitely going to try that.

Oh and I always admire your hair cuz it has so much volume around the crown. Very nice!


----------



## amberenees (May 27, 2009)

so pretty...
n gosh i really love your hair!!!


----------



## Nicnivin (May 27, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## juicygirl (May 27, 2009)

i love them all! you're frikkin gorgeous!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 27, 2009)

Amazing!!!! Love all of the looks!! Ktina looks hot too


----------



## hawaii02 (May 27, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Arshia (May 27, 2009)

i love all 3! ur soo pretty<3


----------



## fintia (May 28, 2009)

love them all


----------



## ladyJ (May 28, 2009)

Hot!!! I love that last pic of your lips~


----------



## blackeneddove (May 28, 2009)

I seriously save at least half of your looks as inspiration.. that last looks is GORGEOUS! The lips are to die for! Definately gonna check out your tut on that one


----------



## PinkPearl (May 28, 2009)

Love 'em all!!


----------



## nunu (May 28, 2009)

All 3 looks are stunning!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 28, 2009)

Both Fotd are gorgeous!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 28, 2009)

You already know....


----------



## BRO0KElynn (May 29, 2009)

I love all of these looks!


----------



## awilda429 (May 29, 2009)

Goodness! you have so much talent! People like you totally re-reinforce my love for makeup - ART


----------



## mzreyes (May 29, 2009)

thanks everyone!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 29, 2009)

nice... i love it.. u look so pretty <3


----------



## gingin501 (May 29, 2009)

FIRE!!!!!!!  I love it!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 29, 2009)

the last picture of your lip color is absolutely amazing!! i'm gonna check out the tut! thanks!


----------



## urbanD0LL (May 29, 2009)

loves it .


----------



## misha5150 (May 29, 2009)

All are super pretty!!!  I love your hair!!


----------



## MzzRach (May 29, 2009)

Your skills are amazing.  Works of art!


----------



## sheaspearl83 (May 29, 2009)

This is beautiful!


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG! Soooo Beautiful!!! I have to tell you- I wasn't going to buy *anything* from Style Warriors. I didn't like the colors. I didn't like the packaging. Nothing about it appealed to me. Then I saw your pictures. Both looks are perfect! I wanted to wear the second look so bad I went straight to Bloomingdales and bought the whole collection!!! I wore the look out to dinner last night and I felt very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thank you so much for the inspiration!!  Best Wishes!!!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 1, 2009)

All of your looks are great but, the eye on the second look and the whole third look is hot!!!


----------



## Tahti (Jun 1, 2009)

You are AMAZING! I just realized how much I love your hair too ;D I love all your looks, so fierce <3


----------

